

Keep Your New Years Resolutions Using an iPhone App - nathanbarry
http://thinklegend.com/commit/

======
nathanbarry
The app (Commit) is based on this well known LifeHacker article:
[http://lifehacker.com/281626/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-
se...](http://lifehacker.com/281626/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-secret)

Here is the direct link to the App Store:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/commit/id473527073?ls=1&m...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/commit/id473527073?ls=1&mt=8)

------
danhodgins
There have been plenty of mentions of Jerry Seinfeld's 'secret' to
productivity. Any method that you stick with can work, and Commit is a fun way
to track your progress. Love the design Nathan - so elegant and intuitive!

------
davidlwheeler
Installed the app today and I love it so far. The interface is so beautiful
and simple. Great work, Nathan!

------
sebcioz
Can you recommend something like this for android?

~~~
nathanbarry
I don't know of anything. But I'm sure someone can make it.

~~~
nathanbarry
If someone is interested in helping with the port I will lend all my graphics
and design ideas.

